# Cast Pro: Love These Rods



## Bigyank50

I am a long time surf fisherman up here in New England who sold off all my gear when I moved to the Virgin Islands. Swore I would never come back to the "Cold". Well, I lied to myself and moved back to the Cape last summer. Naturally, had to begin restocking my non existant surf fishing tackle supply. After a whole bunch of research I went with a couple of custom Century rods. The Century Ultimate Flattie is a good rod, but not to my liking. Found this way too tip heavy. After being outcast by most of the locals, I began looking for something else.

This search led me to Tommy Farmer and his Cast Pro Rods. The final push was reading Roy Allen's reviews on this site. I went ahead and ordered not one, but three of Tommy's Cast Pro Rods. Went with the "Factory Built" at this time. Below are my reviews of these great rods.

Cast Pro 10' 1-4oz. Beautiful build/finish. This rod is made for slinging metal. Took it to the Canal to put through initial tests. Rod loads beautifully then recoils sending metal like it was fired out of a cannon. Making effortless casts longer than I had ever done before. Light in the hand, handled the Canal current with no effort. Just a pleasure to fish.

Cast Pro 12' 3-7oz. This will be my "GO TO Rod". At first I thought it was a little heavy in the hand. After a couple of casts with heavy metal and large plugs I can only say this. Tommy, you have one hell of a rod in this baby. Casts outta sight. Great Canal Jigging Rod. 

Cast Pro 13' 3-6oz. This rod is in a league of it's own. To quote Tommy, this is a long distance machine capable of casting bait out of site. Amazing tip action, bait detection. At first seemed a bit stiff, that is until you put a load on it. This baby loads up and then "hang on and watch your lure head to the stratosphere".

Tommy, I'm putting my Century rods up for auction. You have a convert to these Cast Pro Rods. You obvously spent a lot of time and effort in the design of these babys. It's great to see a rod line actually designed by a fisherman.
Great work, I'll be ordering the rest of your line up.


----------



## Hooked Up

you dont have a super match do you?


----------



## RocknReds

That 13' 3-6oz is a real distance casting rod. Fights a drum real good too.


----------



## Tommy

Thanks for the report and feedback!! Let us all know how they fight a fish.

Tommy


----------



## 9 rock

Tommy whats the best rod to match with my 6500 blue yonder for the point



9


----------



## Tommy

For 8nbait drum fishing it has to be the CPS 13' 6-10.

Tommy


----------

